# Let's Play Mod Squad!!!



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

What would you do if the powers of the SAS Mods were bestowed upon you for one day??

Be nice. Our mods are all that stand between us and total anarchy! And sometimes acid reflux.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Close all threads.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

i'd change everyone's avy's and sig's to pictures of me


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd pick one SASer and drive them nuts by repeatedly closing and opening their pet thread they've just created. And then denying it was ever closed.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Panic and demand that I be de-moded.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I'd pick one SASer and drive them nuts by repeatedly closing and opening their pet thread they've just created. And then denying it was ever closed.


well, you def' live up to your name


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I would give everyone goofy infractions.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

i'd ban myself.:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn opcorn opcorn :lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd form a Christian group under another name called the "Prophets' Threadlock Bets" where we place bets on what threads will close next. Of course, I would always be the top prophet.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

more please.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> more please.


We haven't heard what shenanigans you'd pull if you had this power..


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd probably start a black hole in the middle of the internets powerful enough to engulf the entire universe. (Mods can do that, right? :con)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> We haven't heard what shenanigans you'd pull if you had this power..


Can't say. I'd graduate immediately from shenanigans to outright hooliganism. Wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd cause chaos by locking threads for no reason, and banning people for using bad grammar.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

hooliganism........... _nice_


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I would be part of a mod group called The knights and knightesses who say Nee, where we extract shrubberies and landscaping services from so many infractions given. And we would rightly, fairly, and duly ban that short but horrid word that the mods seem to happily tolerate here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keith said:


> I'd cause chaos by locking threads for no reason, and banning people for *using bad grammar*.


Or ban USING bad grammar.
All your post dirty, cuss words, hurt people, http drugs. BANNED :spit


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Install a program to randomly shuffle all of the threads into random topic sub groups ever 5 minutes. Just try to find your threads now, :evil


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would go wild and let people have images in their sigs. And i would ban people who don't put info in their profile.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That would filter out the rifraf! :lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Infractions for not providing me with my daily adorations and sacrifices.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since we all know by nature mods are inherently evil I would overthrow Drew to become the Supreme Commander of SAS. Then I would recruit sas members to infiltrate other websites for eventual sas internet domination! :twisted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Since we all know by nature mods are inherently evil


Shhh! ^^ They can hear you!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> Since we all know by nature mods are inherently evil I would overthrow Drew to become the Supreme Commander of SAS. Then I would recruit sas members to infiltrate other websites for eventual sas internet domination! :twisted


I'm in.

Let's change the werld!!!!!!!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

As my first act, I would grant pardons to those that have been perma banned, whether they deserved it or not. I would not ban people, but instead secretly disable their profile and assume their identity, posting recantations, apologies and self-depreciating insults under their user name. Next, I would make the current mods my jesters, requiring them to continuously post obscene threads that would break all their old rules in the "just for fun" section. Then I would create chat bots to moderate the SAS chat, censoring the horny users. Finally, I would stop shuffling the smilies every week or so. That would do just fine for my first day as Mod.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't believe this has been resurrected. I was a lot nicer then.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

On my second day, for those without an "about me" section in their profile, I'd fill it with lies and any embarrassing personal details I could dig up.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I would ban everyone on this forum..all are idiots


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

F1X3R said:


> On my second day, for those without an "about me" section in their profile, I'd fill it with lies and any embarrassing personal details I could dig up.


you could just make things up. who would know? for example, things such as _________ goes shopping for Preparation H at least twice a week, etc etc.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> more please.


Now now.. you have 2 choices lenny!

A) Do one of these cool tricks now that you have mod powers for one day till ol' Drew takes you off (or do as much as you can) 

B) Be a boring mod. 

Now I like bumping threads... but I thought this was very relevant . :boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1059416049 said:


> User request quote edit.


I'm sure they will do a great job. 

I'd like to hear leonardess, melissa's , Neptunus .. jhanniffy and atticus's Mod squad though.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

;1059416063 said:


> agreed!!! congrats to alles!!!!!! :yay
> 
> and i too, would like a reply from each and every new mod :yay


I'll pester each and everyone of them till they do


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

;1059416071 said:


>


:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

anymouse said:


> leonardess, Neptunus, jhanniffy, and Atticus!!


Wow. Those are actually all really good choices.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd probably just fill the seat, I mean this place is sickeningly over moderated and they just added MORE!? holy crap on a stick!

A thread about suicide was just locked, someone was trying to talk about their issues and they got shut down wtf? No one suggested methods or encouraged anyone to do it, this is a support forum.. people that think about suicide need support as well... not to be shut down, shut out, locked and told never to discuss such things. Fcuk! it's like trying to talk to your parents about it, they just sweep it under the rug as well! wow. *flabbergasted*.

So yeah I'd just fill the seat... unless a troll/spammer signed up then I'll wave the wand of ultimate doom.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> absolutely agreed. all they need do now is add Ventura to their modlist. :yay


:yay


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I would like to switch the edit and quote buttons at the end of everyones post as now I keep editing (or think I am deleting) posts instead of quoting them.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

what do some of the older (non mod) members think of the new younger mods? that I am curious of.

I tried to find a pic of a child telling off a grown up but found this instead... xP


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> what do some of the older (non mod) members think of the new younger mods? that I am curious of.
> 
> I tried to find a pic of a child telling off a grown up but found this instead... xP


Only 1 out of the 5 new mods is under age 30.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Wasn't there a saying back in the 60s? Don't trust anyone over 30? Those same hippies are now pushing 60.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

njodis said:


> Wow. Those are actually all really good choices.


Strange choices, a couple, for I hope they don't desert and ban themselves with this new found responsibility.

And I was saying I'd feel more comfortable now banning myself, but I'm afraid Amocholes would still be the mod doing the banning, since it is his reason for being a mod.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> what do some of the older (non mod) members think of the new younger mods? that I am curious of.
> 
> I tried to find a pic of a child telling off a grown up but found this instead... xP


What has age got to do with it? Age is just a number.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> What has age got to do with it? Age is just a number.


I simply found the visual funny.. a child telling off an adult! if you don't laugh you'll cry xP


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> What has age got to do with it? Age is just a number.


not when it comes time to pay the check. or insurance.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

LEonardesss needs to ban someone soon! Like ban a guy, for saying woman have warts but are easier to socialzie for men, or something!

Melissa75 is going to ban me (she promised) after I call Neptunus a 75-yr old tart! (just kidding, yaknow.)

Amocholes .... is not in hte picture.

MM75 will continue to truck on in spides as trolls and whatnots like myself continue to get infractified and in bondage.

That's what I said!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's an OUTRAGE!! do you mean to say that Neptunus *isn't* a 75 year old tart??

and what the hell are spides?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

OH SITe, the female mod-trifecta is on baord right now, and I must desert before JH happenes to pop on baord/broad. If that were to happen, I would get undrunkified and fright in terror and fear as monkeys go to heaven!

And Neptunus is lovely as ever, so stop insinuating she old broad/chick!

Haha. I know you know. Forgave us!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello, you're talking about a divine being here!!!! I'm not a pitiable 75 years old, but as ancient as the universe itself! 

And I am tart... and sweet too! For the right offerings, of course. *cough* coffee & chocolate *cough*


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ are you really 73 years old?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ No. I'm a tricenarian, actually.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ wow, you are really well-preserved.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ So I've been told!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> ^ So I've been told!


13,000 posts


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ The eBil number x 1000 and + 1. A sign of things to come perhaps? :evil :b


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ wow, you are really well-preserved.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm....one day? Probably unban everyone that has been temporarily or permanently banned. It would make things interesting for a day.


----------

